# Bowfishing Boat Show



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat. April 2nd, Coffee City on Lake Palestine.
Preceeds the bowfishing tournament, featuring 
air boats, fan boats and fabricators.
Fee Admission! at Kilo Park.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

We should be there unless something bad happens before then!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Lets hope not


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone interesting in attending. I see a lot of views, but no reply's. If I could get a good feel for people attending I may can get some food vendors to show up. Who doesn't like funnel cakes and roasted corn right?


----------

